# 

## Kasia242

Witam
Jako ze postanowiłem wywiercenie studni powierzyc fachowcom,zrbiłem ranking i mam metlik.
Sprawa wyglada tak ze wiem na 100% na ilu metrach jest wwłasciwa warstwa wodonosna,wiem to z map PINIg,hydrologicznych,oraz od sasiadów którzy maja takie studnie.
Po romowach z kilkoma fachowcami od nawiercania itd. dostałem info ze moja wiedza moze być...niepełna,poniewaz wcale woda nie musi być na tym poziomie ,ale jednoczesnie wszyscy ci fachowcy stwierdzili ze wiercic trzeba na pewno głebiej.
I teraz moje pytanie jak sprawdzic ile faktycznie metrów powinna miec dana studnia skoro przeciez wwiercenie sie 2-3 metry głebiej nie spowoduje zadnych konsekwencjii poza finansowymi,innymi słowy skoro np. wystarczy 15 m. to jesli wywierci sie np 19 to bedzie ten sam efekt.Oczywiscie staram sie miec zaufanie do fachmanów itd. ale jednak moje podejrzenia wzbudziły te rozbieznosci w ocenie głebokosci warstwy wodonosnej.Moze ktos by doradził jak ugryzc ten temat :smile: 
dzieki i pozdrawiam

----------


## supchem

Nie jestem specjalistą od studni ale wydaje mi się że fachowcy mają rację. Trzeba wywiercić te 2 lub 3 metry głębiej, ponieważ przez pewien czas po wywierceniu woda nanosi do studni błoto (i jeszcze to co wpadnie podczas wiercenia) i jakbyś wywiercił "na styk" to wypływająca woda wypływała by bezpośrednio na zabłocone dno i jeszcze naniosła tam ziemi, przez to musiała by przepływać przez warstwę mułu i była by po prostu zabłocona (efekt taki jakbyś próbował ją zasypać, studnie wiercone maja małą średnicę więc by zasypać dno nie trzeba wiele ziemi). Wiercąc głębiej tworzysz coś w rodzaju odstojnika i muł który wypłynie z wodą ma gdzie opaść, woda nie miesza się z ziemią. Czasami stare studnie się zamulają i właśnie tak się dzieje (woda w nich jest brązowa) trzeba je wtedy wyczyścić.

----------


## urgot

Zapytanie dostałem na email. Nie mam informacji archiwalnych z Twojego rejonu więc nie podpowiem nt głębokości. Najlepiej zaufać polecanemu wykonawcy bo faktycznie znam przypadki że ,,renomowana" firma wywierciła studnie głębiej o ponad 30m !! Co poza finansowym skutkiem dało taki efekt że w wodzie było strasznie dużo Fe i Mn. Wyznacznikiem jakości wykonania studni jest wydajność - pompa powinna pompować wodę bez przerw, woda nie powinna mieć w sobie piasku (jak to sprawdzić - łapiesz wiadro wody czekasz aż się ustoi i powoli zlewasz) jeśli jest piasek to albo została uszkodzona siatka filtracyjna albo została źle dobrana obsypka filtracyjna (lub w ogóle nie zastosowana). Poproś po wywierceniu o schemat studni z zaznaczeniem na jakiej głębokości jest filtr, z jaką wydajnością można studnie pompować jaka jest depresja (o ile m opada lustro wody podczas pompowania) Ogólnie książkę można by napisać ....

----------


## Jastrząb

Podpisuje sie pod tym co napisali koledzy. 

Studnia powinna byc ciut glebsza niz warstwa wodonosna, u mnie po dotarciu do warstwy wywiercono jeszcze ze 2-3 metry chyba. Niech urgot dokladnie napisze, ale filtr do takiej studni powiedzmy 110mm to raczej powinien miec za 1-2m dlugosci a nie 10 czy 20cm? Wiec musi wlazic w ta warstawe wodonosna odpowiednio gleboko. Choc raczej nie 10m  :wink: 

Jesli boisz sie "fachofcow" to dobrze byc na miejscu w czasie wiercenia. Dobrym sprzetem wywierca taka studnie w pare godzin. Dotarcie do warstwy wodonosnej po prostu bedzie widac - wiertnica wchodzi w taka warstwe bardzo szybko w porownaniu do gliny. Bedziesz wiedzial czy Cie nie naciagaja na dodatkowe metry.

Plus to co napisal urgot. Bardzo wazne jest odpowiednie zabezpieczenie studni. Po wlozeniu rury filtr musi byc obsypany odpowiednim zwirem filtracyjnym (dosyc gruby byl u mnie sypany). Nie byl to zwykly zwir czy gruby piasek, u mnie nasypali pare fabrycznie zapakowanych workow takiego zwiru. Co zacz, nie umiem powiedziec. Zgaduje, ze grubosc powinna byc dobrana do tego przez co sie przewiercono.

Rownie istotne jest plukanie studni tuz po wywierceniu i osadzeniu rury oslonej/filtra. Takie pompowanie to i 24h moze trwac, zeby sie pozbyc calego syfu ktory sie tam dostal w czasie wiercenia i pewnie jakiegos "uformowania" warstwy wodonosnej wokol filtra. U mnie panowie zostawili *duza* pompe i wrocili po nia dnia nastepnego. Woda sie lala do rowu ponad 12h. Optycznie brudna lala sie pare minut, a i tak pompa chodzila przez cala noc.

marcin

----------


## danielsq

U mnie też będą wiercić i tak się właśnie zastanawiałem skąd wiadomo na 100% że już jesteśmy w warstwie wodonośnej, przecież jak zmieni się pokład np. z gliny na piasek to też wiertło będzie się szybciej zapadać a wody przecież nie będzie? jakiej mniej więcej grubości jest ten pokład wodonośny? i na końcu ten filtr tego już nie rozumiem zupełnie, bo o ile wyobrażam sobie perforowany odcinek rury umieszczony na określonej głębokości w warstwie wodonośnej to nijak nie rozumiem jak rurę która ma powiedzmy 30m długości obsypać żwirkiem jeżeli otwór wykonuje się na styk?
Urgot a może jakiś poglądowy rysuneczek przekroju studni, jak to powinno się robić?
W moich okolicach krzyczą nawet 500zł za metr odwiertu fi150, nie wyobrażam sobie żeby jeszcze ktoś to spaprał.

----------


## urgot

Napisze jak to jest u mnie. Odwiert próbny jeśli jest geologia super to mamy do wyboru dwa czasem trzy poziomy wodonośne (czasem nie ma żadnego - zostaje studnia kręgowa kopana - czy wody gruntowe). Decyzja po stronie inwestora - zależy od lokalnych warunków (czyli wydajności jakości wody stopień izolacji od wód gruntowych itp itp) Filtr powinien znajdować się cały w warstwie wodonośnej - długość dla domku jednorodzinnego ok 3-4m. Odwiert docelowy wiercimy 200mm a rury przeważnie 125mm - sporo miejsca na obsypkę (średnia granulacja 2mm) jeszcze tylko uszczelnienie compactonitem i zostaje pompowanie do oczyszczenia wody. Niestety nie mam szkicu. Ale łatwo to przecież sobie wyobrazić.

----------


## danielsq

Dalej nie kumam. Mamy odwiert pogłębiony o jakieś 2-3m poniżej warstwy wodonośnej, zasypujemy go żwirkiem (rozumiem że on stanowi filtr) do wysokości gdzie zaczyna się warstwa wodonośna i wkładamy rurę, którą następnie obsypujemy (unieruchamiamy)? 
Czy może w odwiert wkładamy rurę zakorkowaną od dołu z perforacją zrobioną  w miejscu wodonośnym i dopiero w tą rurę wsypujemy żwirek, który powinien wypełniać całą perforację?

----------


## urgot

Piszesz że krzyczą 500/m to chyba w górach chcesz wiercić tam są inne metody nie zawsze stosuje się filtr, często sam ,,bosy" odwiert a woda napływa szczelinami. Jeśli warstwę wodonośną budują piaski to obsypkę wsypuje się pomiędzy otwór a rurę pcv owiniętą siatką filtracyjną.

----------


## Kasia242

Dzięki Urgot. :smile: 
A jaką średnice studniarz powinien wiercic?
I czy to wyglada tak ze np. wierci 160 mm potem wkłada rure z filtrem np. 125mmm i obsupuje zwirem ta przestrzen miedzy zewn otworem a ta wstawiona rura? Po prostu chciałbym wiedziec jak to powinno byc zrobione fachowo by wiedziec czy mój fachman zrobi porzadnie.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Jastrząb

> Dalej nie kumam. Mamy odwiert pogłębiony o jakieś 2-3m poniżej warstwy wodonośnej, zasypujemy go żwirkiem (rozumiem że on stanowi filtr) do wysokości gdzie zaczyna się warstwa wodonośna i wkładamy rurę, którą następnie obsypujemy (unieruchamiamy)? 
> Czy może w odwiert wkładamy rurę zakorkowaną od dołu z perforacją zrobioną  w miejscu wodonośnym i dopiero w tą rurę wsypujemy żwirek, który powinien wypełniać całą perforację?


W rure sie nic nie wspuje. Rura osłonowa jest zakonczona filtrem -albo szczelinowym (drobne szczelinki w rurze oslonowej), albo jest z wiekszymi dziurkami a calosc owinieta specjalnia siatka o drobniutkich oczkach. Jakkolwiek, przez taki filtr bardzo drobne ziarnka piasku nadal by wlazly. Po to na zewnatrz rury oslonowej wsypuje sie dodatkowo zwir filtracyjny, ktory filtruje wode. Dodatkowo zabezpiecza przed dostaniem sie do studni syfu z ponad warstwy wodonosnej. A to moze byc glina ił itp. 
Oczywiscie nie wsypuje sie tego do samej powierzchni. Wazne zeby niejako tym zwirem filtracyjnym zamknac dostep do warstwy wodonosnej, badz uzupelnic to co sie z warstwy wodonosnej zabralo. Sama warstwa wodonosna to tez przeciez zwir. Po tym studniarze oceniaja ze sie dowiercili do warstwy wodonosnej - patrza co pluczka wynosi na powierzchnie.

Oczywiscie nie zawsze tak musi byc, Czytalem u ujeciach gdzie wode czerpie sie bez filtra, z czegos w rodzaju podziemnej jaskini. 

przykladowe zdjecia z googla, a nie reklama  :wink: 

http://www.hydroglobal.pl/images/pcv3.jpg
http://geoplantex.pl/images/filtr_studzienny.jpg

marcin

----------


## Jastrząb

Urgot, mam do Ciebie pytanie, na ktore nie znalazlem odpowiedzi. Gleboka studnia, ok 60m. zwierciadlo statyczne na jakichs 4m ponizej terenu. Jaka depresja nie wiem, ale wode pompowalem z wydajnosci ze 3m/h i nigdy nie zabraklo. Sadzac po osadach zelaza na rurze, to tak ze 2-3 m woda opada w czasie pompowania. Pytanie zas brzmi:
 na jakiej glebokosci powinienem zgodnie ze sztuka powiesic pompe. Czy moge ja powiesic np 15m pod powierzchnia, czy raczej powinna byc gleboko w poblizu filtra wlasnie. Domyslam sie ze w samym filtrze nie powinna byc.

marcin

----------


## urgot

Faktyczną głębokość zanurzenia pompy powinien podać studniarz. 15m w tym przypadku będzie optymalnie - pompa powinna być kilka m poniżej poziomu dynamicznego, a głębokość zanurzenia pompy na pewno nie wpłynie na jakość wody - czyli wpuszczenie głęboko nie ma sensu jeśli wiesz że woda opada tylko 2-3m.

----------


## tomekgips

> Dzięki Urgot.
> A jaką średnice studniarz powinien wiercic?
> I czy to wyglada tak ze np. wierci 160 mm potem wkłada rure z filtrem np. 125mmm i obsupuje zwirem ta przestrzen miedzy zewn otworem a ta wstawiona rura? Po prostu chciałbym wiedziec jak to powinno byc zrobione fachowo by wiedziec czy mój fachman zrobi porzadnie.
> pozdrawiam


Witam 
W moim przypadku średnica otworu wynosiła 230 mm , bo taką srednicę miała metalowa rura osłonowa ,  w której " wiercił" świder metodą udarową ( osłonow rura jest dawana po to by podczas wiercenia nie zapadał lub obsypywał się otwór ) do potrzebnej odpowiedniej głębokości tj u mnie 28m , następnie do do tej osłony panowie wstawili rurę plastikową grubościenną do wody o średnicy 160 mm z filtrem ( filtr to końcówka tej rury nawiercona otworami i okręcona plastikową siatką o drobnych oczkach ) i przerwę między rurą metalowa a plastikowa obsypali żwirem do wysokości 2-3 m od dna , następnie na żwir wsypali jakiś rodzaj ziemi ( miała kolor czerwonawy mówili mi co to ale nie pamiętam ) po to , by odciąc miejsce ujęcia od ewentualnych wód gruntowych ,które przedostawałyby się od góry , na koniec wyjęli metalowe osłonowe rury i średnica jaką mam jak już pisałem to 160.
Spotkałem się również z ostateczna średnicą 110 mm i większymi jak u mnie ,wszystko zależy od potrzeb , akurat panowie co robili u mnie zawsze zostawiają otwór 160mm , plusem większej średnicy jest to , że przy dużej głebokości studni nie trzeba stosować drogich pomp  znanych producentów , bo zmieścisz praktycznie każdą pompę głębinową , a przy średnicy 110 mm jest problem , a te które się mieszczą są drogie .

Reasumując jest jeszcze jedna rzecz odnośnie jakości tej wody , popytaj sąsiadów  czy ta woda z " głębin " nie zawiera żelaza , manganu , amoniaku i innych " wynalazków " bo to potem są dopiero koszty takie same jak studni albo większe by była czysta i zdatna do picia ( poczytaj na forum w dziale UZDATNIANIE WODY ) powodzenia i pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## Tomek0

Witam serdecznie,
Ja mam pytanie odnośnie studni trochę inne niż poprzednicy. Otóż budujemy sobie domek na działce ( letniskowy ) lecz często zanika tam woda miejska ( za niskie ciśnienie gdy wszyscy działkowicze podlewają rośliny ). Dlatego chcieliśmy wykopać studnie głebinową. Znaleźliśmy jednego i nas zwodził z wizytą, potem drugi tak samo. W końcu nastał wrzesień i temat odłożyliśmy na wiosne/lato 2012.  Generalnie w trakcie poszukiwań wywnioskowałem, że studniarze się boją podjąć tego zadania, czy to możliwe ? Ma ktoś namiary na studniarzy na terenie Trójmiasta/Pomorza ? i jakie są orientacyjne ceny od metra ? Tamci dwaj przez telefon mówili coś o 200-300zł od metra. 
Proszę o pomoc bo trochę jestem zaniepokojony zachowaniem ludzi, którzy mogą zarobić ponad 10 tysięcy, a olewają klienta.

----------


## Joanna&Mariusz

> Najlepiej zaufać polecanemu wykonawcy bo faktycznie znam przypadki że ,,renomowana" firma wywierciła studnie głębiej o ponad 30m !! Co poza finansowym skutkiem dało taki efekt że w wodzie było strasznie dużo Fe i Mn.  Ogólnie książkę można by napisać ....


My i dwóch naszych sąsiadów jesteśmy żywym przykładem jak można dać się nabić w butelkę "fachowcom studniarzom". 
Z tego powodu, że kopali całej trójce, zrobili dobrą cenę 150 zł./m, ale nasze studnie mają po 72 m, 56 m i 52 m. Żelaza 3000 (norma 200) i manganu nie pamiętam, ale też tyle, że pan z sanepidu, który badał naszą wodę - dzwonił z przerażeniem, żeby nie pić tej wody. Pić się nie dało, bo smród i kolor odstraszał. Na dodatek "fachowcy studniarze" zamontowali nam hydrofor bez badania wody - omnigena 200 l przeponowy - estetyczny i bardzo dobry. Niestety jak się okazało, że musimy zamontować odżelaziacz, to i hydrofor też, bo ten się nie nadaje do odżelaziacza - musieliśmy kupić zwykły ocynk, a śliczny emaliowany przeponowy zbiornik wystawić na allegro. Miejcie oczy wszędzie, bo inaczej po kieszeni....

----------


## Jastrząb

> My i dwóch naszych sąsiadów jesteśmy żywym przykładem jak można dać się nabić w butelkę "fachowcom studniarzom". 
> Z tego powodu, że kopali całej trójce, zrobili dobrą cenę 150 zł./m, ale nasze studnie mają po 72 m, 56 m i 52 m. Żelaza 3000 (norma 200) i manganu nie pamiętam, ale też tyle, że pan z sanepidu, który badał naszą wodę - dzwonił z przerażeniem, żeby nie pić tej wody. Pić się nie dało, bo smród i kolor odstraszał. Na dodatek "fachowcy studniarze" zamontowali nam hydrofor bez badania wody - omnigena 200 l przeponowy - estetyczny i bardzo dobry. Niestety jak się okazało, że musimy zamontować odżelaziacz, to i hydrofor też, bo ten się nie nadaje do odżelaziacza - musieliśmy kupić zwykły ocynk, a śliczny emaliowany przeponowy zbiornik wystawić na allegro. Miejcie oczy wszędzie, bo inaczej po kieszeni....


W kwestii formalnej. Pan z sanepidu widac nie wie skad taka norma zelaza. Ano w wodociagach to glownie ze wzgledu na ochrone rur ( zalazo z twardoscia bardzo szybko "zarasta" rury). Oraz ze wzgledu na jakosc tej wody pod wzgledem zapachu i koloru - nikt nie chce pic smierdzacej zoltej wody, nawet jesli mu nie zaszkodzi. Abstrahujac od atrakcji organoleptycznych, trzeba by takiej wody pewnie pareset litrow wypic zeby zelazo czy mangan czlowiekowi mialy zaszkodzic.

Po drugie nie chce bronic Twoich studniarzy, ale na ilosc zelaza w warstwie wodonosnej to Oni raczej wplywu nie mieli. Co wiecej, tych ktorzy trafia na wode z glebinowki bez zelaza to na palcach jednej reki policzyc mozna. Zelazo w wodzie to raczej norma.

Owszem, powinni wiedziec ze w wodzie jest zelazo - nie trudno to stwierdzic przy takiej ilosci i nie proponowac Ci takiego zbiornika. Zeby byc jednak dokladnym to zelazo mozna usunac w procesie jonowymiennym i wtedy hydrofor moglby pewnie zostac. Studniarze moga lecz nie musza uzdatnianiem wody sie zajmowac przeciez.
Jak zas brzydl ocynk sie nie podobuje, to zawsze mozna zaszalec i zbiornik z kwasowki sobie sprawic  :wink: 

marcin

----------


## Joanna&Mariusz

Jak płacę za studnię ponad 10 tys., to chyba mam prawo wiedzieć, że woda ze studni przeważnie jest zażelaziona - nie kopię często studni, obecna jest jedyna. Należałoby od razu zastosować odpowiedni sprzęt, a nie wpędzać nas w niepotrzebne koszty. 
Zbiorniki stoją w kotłowni, zajmują dużo miejsca, ale ich nieprzyjemny wygląd aż tak bardzo mi nie przeszkadza, za to są dość hałaśliwe, bo hydrofor nie ma przepony.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Jak płacę za studnię ponad 10 tys., to chyba mam prawo wiedzieć, że woda ze studni przeważnie jest zażelaziona - nie kopię często studni, obecna jest jedyna. Należałoby od razu zastosować odpowiedni sprzęt, a nie wpędzać nas w niepotrzebne koszty. .


A jak miales umowe z firma wykonujaca studnie? Na wykoanie studni, czy na wykonanie studni z badaniem wody i jej ewentualnym uzdatnieniem??


marcin

----------


## Joanna&Mariusz

Umowa była taka, że pompa, hydrofor, wszelkie rurki są na ich głowie. My nic nie kupiliśmy sami, choć hydrofor mieliśmy chęć szukać na własną rękę, bo uczciwość panów studniarzy zaczęła nas zastanawiać. Jednak pan hydraulik doradził nam, żeby jedna firma była odpowiedzialna za studnię, w razie jakichś komplikacji nikt na nikogo nie będzie zganiał. Skoro montowali wszystko, to mogli nam powiedzieć, że mamy zbadać wodę, a oni dobiorą hydrofor. Badanie wody kosztowało ok. 150 zł., a hydrofor OMNIGENA ok. 900 zł. Ale kogo to obchodzi.... Inwestor na wszystkim musi się znać, wszystko wiedzieć i sam dopilnować najmniejszego szczegółu na budowie. Mało jest odpowiedzialnych firm.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Inwestor na wszystkim musi się znać, wszystko wiedzieć i sam dopilnować najmniejszego szczegółu na budowie. Mało jest odpowiedzialnych firm.


To niestety prawda. Kazdy chce Cie naciagnac ile sie da i jak sie nie znasz, to zostaniesz predzej czy pozniej naciagniety.

Nie chce Twoich studniarzy bronic, bo faktycznie mogli chociaz zasugerowac badanie wody  ale z drugiej strony, nie koniecznie musili wiedziec ze wynik badania wody moze miec wplyw na rodzaj hydroforu. 

Niestety grzeczne liczenie ze "fachofcy" zrobia wszystko sami dobrze, to proszenie sie o klopoty.

marcin

----------


## Joanna&Mariusz

Oj, tak - KŁOPOTY...

----------


## Robinson74

> Sprawa wyglada tak ze wiem na 100% na ilu metrach jest wwłasciwa warstwa wodonosna,wiem to z map PINIg,hydrologicznych


Wtrącę się. 
Czy takie mapy są ogólnodostępne w internecie? W jakiej najlepszej skali?

----------

